# 60 gallon husky issue



## bradv (May 11, 2020)

About 2 months ago My 60 galllon husky compressor stopped kicking on or running. So i did all the troubleshooting. Everything came back good and working. Inspected the check value that's working good. Pressure switch is working but bought a new one just because. Old motor and dual stage capacitors were getting power and good. But copper windings looked black so bought a new motor too. Still doesn't work. That is basically all that's on a compressor is motor and pressure switch. Both new and getting what they should. Yet it's still not running. i am getting 230v to switch. From switch to relay/reset. From relay to capacitors. Everything i can tell is good on 2 motors and 2 switches yet still not running... i watched every video i could find. read every help forum. this is my last ditch attempt. thanks


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bradv,

I would unplug it and check the continuity of the wiring, and voltage at different points when plugged in. Basic troubleshooting is where I would start before buying more parts

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bradv,

There is no sound or other clue? if the start clutch contactor or the start capacitor was not working you would at least hear a humming noise. If you take off the belt and apply 230 volts directly to the motor does it turn?

Stephen



stevon said:


> Bradv,
> 
> I would unplug it and check the continuity of the wiring, and voltage at different points when plugged in. Basic troubleshooting is where I would start before buying more parts
> 
> Stephen


----------



## bradv (May 11, 2020)

stevon said:


> Bradv,
> 
> I would unplug it and check the continuity of the wiring, and voltage at different points when plugged in. Basic troubleshooting is where I would start before buying more parts
> 
> Stephen


the voltage is getting to the motor so its not the wiring. its brand new wiring. and i am getting 230v through the switch, into capacitors. it's making no noises. someone recommended hard wiring right to the motor too i am going to try that today and did if it work when i turn the breaker on


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bradv, 

How did you make out? I would use the old motor as a test if you still have it.

Stephen


----------

